# can you put pigeon w/a dove?



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have had Stewie (she is doing great btw) since the beginning of February (she was the feral pigeon that flew on my head when I went to get a coffee then decided to come home with me...lol). I am wondering if a ring neck dove would be a good companion? We made Stewie a good size cage (although she is out with us all day). Would this be a good idea? Since I have never had either (pigeons or doves), I don't know. Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pappy1264 said:


> I have had Stewie (she is doing great btw) since the beginning of February (she was the feral pigeon that flew on my head when I went to get a coffee then decided to come home with me...lol). I am wondering if a ring neck dove would be a good companion? We made Stewie a good size cage (although she is out with us all day). Would this be a good idea? Since I have never had either (pigeons or doves), I don't know. Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks.


no, ring necks are too small, but...that said, in certain instances a hen pigeon with a male dove could maybe work, but I would'nt bet on it. best to find him another one of his own kind. there are plenty of pigeons needing adoption.


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

*pigeons & doves*

Ok, thanks. I am not 100% on the sex of Stewie (although many have said they think 'she' because of her head). I just want to make sure Stewie is as happy as possible and was wondering as I had seen someone trying to rehome two doves on CL. I thought ring necks looked to be about the same size to me as Stewie.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pappy1264 said:


> Ok, thanks. I am not 100% on the sex of Stewie (although many have said they think 'she' because of her head). I just want to make sure Stewie is as happy as possible and was wondering as I had seen someone trying to rehome two doves on CL. I thought ring necks looked to be about the same size to me as Stewie.


The two doves are probably already bonded to each other anyway, you could still get them and just keep them seperate and have two doves and one pigeon with plans to have another when you know the sex of Stewie, which can be hard to tell sometimes, If he is not roo cooing and fanning his tail, could be a hen. would love to see a pic of her/him.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi pappy1264. There happens to be a guy in Plymouth, NH who has to find new homes for his ~25 pijs as he has just taken a job on the pipeline in Alaska and is gone for 2 weeks at a time. We have just taken 3. If you're interested, I could give you the connection.

btw, beware! We were in the same boat....1 pij found us, we needed to find him a friend....now we have 15 (including babies & eggs). These birds are addictive!


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a zoo now! lol Maybe I should try to find out the sex of Stewie first? She coos all the time, and does this 'tail tapping' thing as she goes in circles....is that a female thing?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

pappy1264 said:


> I have a zoo now! lol Maybe I should try to find out the sex of Stewie first? She coos all the time, and does this 'tail tapping' thing as she goes in circles....is that a female thing?


"Having a zoo" does not - I repeat - *DOES NOT* - in & of itself, preclude bird expansion! Wolfwood was already the residence of 3 dogs, 3 cats, & an outside pond full of Koi & Goldfish (not to mention all of the wildlife that lives on 23 acres!!!).  Besides, all zoos need birds!!


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, are you sitting down......here is my 'zoo'...

4 dogs (3 rotties, 1 min pin)
Besides Stewie, I have two parakeets, two cockatiels, three finches (one of which is a wild house finch I hand raised that has a deformed foot), a wild sparrow we raised last summer that fledged too late to release.
four geckos (two leos, one crested, one gargoyle)
a rabbit (that my dogs found in my back yard. yes it is a domestic bunny.)
a southern flying squirrel (that was found abandoned outside a local pet store in a small cage)
18 sugar gliders (yes, I said 18)
four mollies (fish)
two big comet goldfish (feeders my daughter 'saved' from being someone's dinner....)

My hubby says we just need a goat and we are officially a petting zoo! lol


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Pappy,

I see from your list that you made of your Zoo .. ... THAT what your saying IS:

You FIT right IN around here!!!

I was trying to find the thread where a lot of our PT members have listed their other pets (can't find it), but TRUST me when I say that your Zoo FITS right in around here!!!!..LOL
We too are accused of a zoo...LOL BUT I love it and wouldn't have it any other way..

Anyways getting back to the pijie....
We thought Willow was a male for the LONGEST time... and WELL boy did he prove Us WRONG-O! LOL... HE laid us 2 BEAUTIFUL eggs...

She did a lot of the things that you are talking about....What did it for us was, we gave her a nest and well the rest is history!...LOL.. We too wanted a mate for her and so we joined the Spring King Care-A-Van!

Just to throw it out there as an option as well. Please check this thread out.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/king-caravan-spring-2009-a-33005.html

If you ever wanted to consider adopting a king Pijie, look into it! AS a matter of fact ... Journey (our King pijie) is on her way as I type this to us, from California! You can read all about the King Care-A-Van on the thread. 
And as Wolfwood stated, if you find out sooner than later whether you have a hen or a cock ... looks like you have local options as well for adopting another!!

Best of LUCK!  
-Jenn-


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you, Jenn. Good luck with your new baby! I don't know if you saw my post when I found (or should I say when Stewie found me!) I went out of coffee and he landed on my head and would not get off me. We don't have pigeons here (huge hawk population) and I have not seen one in over 8 yrs, so it was a surprise to say the least! My friend, whose dad raised pigeons for over 60 years, says it looks like a young hen, about 18-22 months old. She is a super love bug who just wants to cuddle all day long! lol She is getting really comfortable even with my dogs (supervised very closely) but she likes to walk around on the floor and tonight was pecking on one of my dogs heads (I was sitting right there with me hand on him just in case!) Red, my dog, was like 'I don't know if I like this!' lol But he was very good. Stewie likes to 'nest' on my mouse pad on my desk. She does this thing where she turns around and around, her tail smacking the desk really fast and she goes around, then she snuggles down, her neck all puffed up and sort of makes cooing sounds. Does that sound like a girl to you? She (I really think it is a she just watching her) is so sweet and loveable. In a million years, I could not imagine a pigeon being like this (course, have to admit, never really thought about it! lol) And she is SO NOSEY!!!! She has to check out everything anyone is doing! lol She is very cute to watch. And she comes right to me if I call her name (she actually will follow me from room to room).


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

> I don't know if you saw my post when I found (or should I say when Stewie found me!) I went out of coffee and he landed on my head and would not get off me.


You know what is SO funny!... Your story made me laugh so hard I shared it with my family, My son says "MOM, she should name him DUNKIN"...LOL... OMGosh he cracks me up!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL.... As for answering this:


> She does this thing where she turns around and around, her tail smacking the desk really fast and she goes around, then she snuggles down, her neck all puffed up and sort of makes cooing sounds. Does that sound like a girl to you?


As a PT member once told me; "I'm not touching that question with a 10 foot pole!" LOL Honestly others have WAY more experience , we too just found out about Willow being a lil' girl! I was SURPRISED! BUt she too is just a sweetheart, and comes to her name too!! BTW- have you ordered PG Wear (pigeon pants) yet? Here is the site if not, I HIGHLY recommend them!!!! Thery are great! www.birdwearonline.com


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

*pigeons and doves*

OMG....now I have seen it all....PIGEON PANTS! Have to get these (something in pink or purple, me thinks! lol) Thanks for that link, never heard of them (boy could have used these when I had my yellow nape years ago! lol)


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

*pigeons and doves*

Here is the link for my dropshots page, you can see some pics of Stewie (and some of my other family members!)


www.dropshots.com/pappy1264

feel free to look at anything (there are videos, too.) I have more pics of Stewie, those are the day he got here and the day after.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I love the pic's of Stewie in the TUB!!! Willow will NOT BATHE!!! SHE absoulty DOES not like it!... I have tried to just put her pan out with water and she ignores it , so then I actually left it in her cage, NOPE-ignored it too. Now if I hold her and she sits in my hand-were good to go!... SPOILED is what I think!...sigh.... 

anyways, cute. Thanks for that!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Also, The woman who makes the PG Wear is a PT member- Boni. She will custom fit them to your bird. Willow wears hers without any problems, and isn't bothered by it in the least! The actual suit has very little material and gives the bird more room to prene and what not! SO I give it an A+++!


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

*pigeons & doves*

It was funny how she told me 'time for my tubby'....she tried to take a bath in her water dish! She takes one at least once a week (usually Thursdays, but sometimes Wednesdays). She seems to know when she is 'due' again, too! lol I also use her 'bath' to put her food and water dishes in during the day while she is out to keep the mess contained somewhat! lol I will have to ad the pics of the house we made her. She is completely an inside bird! Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pappy1264 said:


> Ok, are you sitting down......here is my 'zoo'...
> 
> 4 dogs (3 rotties, 1 min pin)
> Besides Stewie, I have two parakeets, two cockatiels, three finches (one of which is a wild house finch I hand raised that has a deformed foot), a wild sparrow we raised last summer that fledged too late to release.
> ...


ok, let someone else get the two doves..LOL...I can relate.


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

lol......exactly!


----------

